# Hyper drive cloudftp FTP ?



## bertol65 (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un peut il me renseigner sur l'utilisation de Cloudftp FTP ?
1 Est il possible de copier des fichier de l'iPad vers une clé USB afin de récupérer de l'espace ?
2 Ou le contraire lorsqu'on a pas d'ordi avec soi pour synchroniser ?
3 Est il possible de recharger l'appareil sur le secteur ou faut il impérativement passer par un port USB d'un ordi ?
Merci.


----------



## MiWii (29 Mars 2013)

Tu veux parler de la boite cloudftp que je t'ai proposé dans un de tes posts et où tu m'as envoyé promener parce que ça coutait un bras ?? 

Si c'est ça, alors oui ça reglera tous tes soucis !! 


1/ Oui ! Avec une application comme filebrowser, tu te connectes au cloudftp et tu peux copier/coller/supprimer tous les fichiers qui seront sur le dd ou la clé usb connecté au cloudftp. avec une prise multi usb tu peux d'ailleurs mettre plusieurs clé usb, si t'as pas d'ordi par exemple, pour passer des fichiers de l'un à l'autre depuis l'ipad (et filebrowser) sans copier le fichier sur l'ipad. 
Tu peux aussi lire en streaming tes fichiers (avec filebrowser toujours) sans les copier sur l'ipad


2/ synchroniser quoi ? 


3/oui pas de souci, suffit de brancher la prise usb sur un chargeur mural (celui de l'iphone ou l'ipad)


----------



## bertol65 (30 Mars 2013)

1) Dans ta réponse tu parles de copier des fichiers de clé USB ou DD vers l'iPad, mais moi ce que je veux faire prioritairement c'est le contraire, de l'iPad vers une clé  ou un DD. Je cherche à gagner de l'espace sur mon iPad qui est déjà bien encombré. Est ce possible ? Sur les démos que j'ai vues sur le net ils parlent effectivement de streaming, mais moi les fichiers sont déjà sur le iPad et je veux les mettre sur un autre support. L'as tu déjà fait ? Parceque j'ai lu quelquepart que ce n'était pas possible.
2) je me suis mal exprimé, ça voulait dire transférer d'un support externe vers iPad sans passer par une synchronisation avec iTunes.
Merci.


----------



## MiWii (31 Mars 2013)

Tout dépend du fichier, mais oui tu peux ! 

Quand je dis tout dépend du fichier, je veux dire par là que ça depend de l'appli etc. Tu ne pourras pas rentrer dans les entrailles de la bête chercher ce que tu veux dans chaque appli. 


Si on prend un exemple concret: 
1/ avec dowlaoder lite, je telecharge un fichier sur internet (video, mp3, word, pdf etc...) 
2/ je choisis d'ouvrir le fichier dans filebrowser qui est connecté au cloudftp
3/ je colle le fichier dans la clé usb ou le dd qui est connecté également sur le boitier du cloudftp.


Après c'est aussi faisable pour des fichiers (video, mp3, pdf etc) deja présent dans l'ipad (dans tes applis), si l'application en question permet de faire "ouvrir dans".


L'avantage d'une appli comme filbrowser, c'est qu'elle te permet d'avoir un gestionnaire de fichier pour gerer ta clé usb mais egalement les fichiers in situ dans l'ipad (si tu mets ces fichiers dans filebrowser), et l'appli lit tous les formats supportés nativement sur l'ipad (donc video en mp4, sinon il faut diffuser vers une autre app). 


en esperant avoir répondu à ta question cette fois.


----------



## lineakd (31 Mars 2013)

> L'avantage d'une appli comme filbrowser, c'est qu'elle te permet d'avoir  un gestionnaire de fichier pour gerer ta clé usb mais egalement les  fichiers in situ dans l'ipad (si tu mets ces fichiers dans filebrowser),  et l'appli lit tous les formats supportés nativement sur l'ipad (donc  video en mp4, sinon il faut diffuser vers une autre app).


@miiwii, et me semblait que c'était le streaming... 
Merci pour le retour, j'attends la nouvelle version iusbport 2.


----------



## MiWii (31 Mars 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @miiwii, et me semblait que c'était le streaming...
> Merci pour le retour, j'attends la nouvelle version iusbport 2.




Elle est polyvalente cette appli, elle fait aussi bien le streaming que la gestion de fichiers/dossiers! 
une perle, je ne sais plus m'en passer.


----------



## bertol65 (31 Mars 2013)

La nouvelle version de Iusb est prévue pour quand ? Je me suis déjà fait avoir avec le IPad, une semaine après mon achat sortait la version 4.


----------



## lineakd (1 Avril 2013)

@bertol65, au premier trimestre 2013 à $150 donc peut-être ce mois-ci. 
@miiwii, pour la gestion des fichiers/dossiers, je suis un utilisateur de goodreader.


----------



## MiWii (1 Avril 2013)

J'ai aussi utilis&#233; goodreader mais j'ai vite laiss&#233; tomb&#233;...

J'ai un nas, une time capsule et un ordi connect&#233; &#224; mon ipad avec filebrowser (sans compter les dd du cloudftp). Avec goodreader, pour voir un fichier qui est sur le nas par exemple, je dois obligatoirement le copier sur l'ipad... 
Pour copier/coller un fichier du nas au pc, idem je dois le copier sur l'ipad et ensuite le upload sur le pc.

Avec filebrowser, pas besoin ! 
D&#233;j&#224; on peut lire en streaming les fichiers qui se trouvent sur le pc, le nas etc...
Et pour copier du pc au nas, j'ai pas besoin de passer par l'intermediaire de la copie sur ipad. De plus, l'egornomie de l'appli, qui ressemble &#224; un gestionnaire de fichier windows ou finder permet d'acceder facilement d'un peripherique &#224; l'autre. Meme si &#231;a reste simple sur goodreader c'est plus fastidieux.

Ou alors, j'ai loup&#233; un truc sur goodreader ??


----------



## bertol65 (1 Avril 2013)

Ils changent quoi pour 50$ de plus ?


----------



## MiWii (1 Avril 2013)

Il y a deux ports usb si j'ai bien compris.

Perso, j'ai une prise multi ubs, ça fait tres bien l'affaire.


----------



## lineakd (1 Avril 2013)

@bertol65, comme l'écrit @miwii, un deuxième port usb, un port micro sdxc, il se charge sur un port micro usb, une batterie de 3300mah (8 heures autonomie) et la batterie se recharge 50% plus vite.
La suite sur ce pdf.


----------



## bertol65 (2 Avril 2013)

Ok merci.
Sur Amazon ?


----------



## MiWii (2 Avril 2013)

moi j'ai Celui là


----------



## Arthemus (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une solution pour lire toutes les vidéos pour mes enfants quand nous partirons cet été en vacances.
L'idée est donc de lire sur ipad et iphone des vidéos de tout format de divx, avi et mkv.

Est-ce possible d'utiliser iusb branché sur secteur pour y lire dessus les vidéo depuis un ipad et un iphone ?

Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## bertol65 (19 Juin 2013)

Je viens d'acheter iUsbport aux USA. Ça ne marche pas, affichage "wifi fail", "unmount all", et je ne sais plus quoi en boucle alors que mes cles usb sont reconnues. Impossible d'éteindre l'appareil. Obligé de laisser la batterie s'épuiser toute seule. 
Pour Filebrowser je ne sais pas, j'ai essayé et je n'y comprends rien.


----------



## L_SK (25 Juillet 2013)

Hello , je profite du topic :



Quelqu'un utilise les différentes solutions permettant de lire du contenu ( vidéo , musique etc... ) depuis un DD externe , clé usb ? 

En cherchant , il existe plusieurs solutions ( iusbport dont vous parlez dans ce topic , dd externe wifi ,  PQI Air Bank  etc... ) mais quelle est la meilleure pour l'instant ? niveau prix / performance / facilité d'utilisation / transportable .

Merci.


----------



## MiWii (30 Juillet 2013)

Salut, 

Je n'utilise que l'iusb, je n'ai jamais essayé de dd externe wifi. 

Mais pour moi l'iusb est meilleur parce que dessus on peut brancher n'importe quel dd ou clé usb, ou encore carte sd (sur un adaptateur). 
Alors que le dd wifi ne permet pas cette option, donc les fichiers doivent être dans le dd et point. 

Je n'utilise le iusb qu'en déplacement, à la maison, j'ai un nas, sur lequel je me connecte avec le réseau wifi.



bertol65 a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter iUsbport aux USA. Ça ne marche pas, affichage "wifi fail", "unmount all", et je ne sais plus quoi en boucle alors que mes cles usb sont reconnues. Impossible d'éteindre l'appareil. Obligé de laisser la batterie s'épuiser toute seule.
> Pour Filebrowser je ne sais pas, j'ai essayé et je n'y comprends rien.



Je te réponds un peu tard désolée...
Pour filebrowser, c'est très simple il faut ajouter ton iusb en cliquant sur "+" tu choisis l'icone que tu veux, on s'en moque un peu (moi je suis restée sur pc), puis dans adresse plus bas tu rentres l'adresse ip de ton iusb, les identifiants etc.

Une fois que ton iusb est configuré dans Filebrowser tu choisis l'iconne emplacement (en bas sur la gauche sur l'ipad) et tu cliques sur ton iusb, de là, tu verras apparaitre les dossiers de la clé connecté à ton iusb.

Pour voir les fichiers directs dans filebrowser tu cliques dessus.
Pour les ouvrir ailleurs, tu cliques sur la petite flèche bleue à droite. 

Pour copier coller, il faut faire sélectionner en haut droite, puis tu choisis le doc à copier.
Ensuite tu vas là où tu veux le copier et tu cliques sur l'icone où on voit une flèche qui sort d'un carré, et là tu as l'option "coller ici".

C'est tout simple.

Voila.


----------



## bertol65 (30 Juillet 2013)

Merci mais où trouves tu l'adresse ip de iUsbport ?


----------



## MiWii (30 Juillet 2013)

Sur l'ecran lcd d'iusb port, l'ip défile avec les identifiants non ?

Si pas je crois qu'il faut appuyer une fois sur le bouton power, pas trop fort, pour les faire défiler. (J'suis pas avec le mien là).


----------



## bertol65 (9 Août 2013)

Je ne vois pas les fichiers présents sur le ipad. J'ai juste une barre à gauche avec 3 dossiers
- Mes fichiers ( dans lequel il y a 2 fichiers .webarchive de Stratosferix )
- Synchro.iTunes
- Photothèque


----------



## MiWii (9 Août 2013)

Si tu n'as pas mis tes fichiers dans Filebrowser sur l'iPad tu ne les verras pas. 

Filebrowser remplace un explorateur windows (ou finder) mais avec quelques limites quans même. Ainsi, tu ne verras pas les musiques qui sont dans ton appli Musique, ni les videos dans l'appli video, et ni les ebook qui sont dans iBook. 

En fait, pour mettre un fichier dans Filebrowser, soit tu t'envoies le fichier par mail et tu fais "ouvrir dans", soit tu te connectes en wifi à ton ordi, à une clé usb grâce à iUsb etc... 

C'est à toi de mettre les fichiers presents dans ton iPad, dans Filebrowser. 
Seules les photos se voient directement si tu autorise l'application à voir tes photos.


----------



## bertol65 (11 Août 2013)

Est il possible de créer des dossiers dans Mes dossiers dans Filebrowser parce que je me retrouve avec plein de fichiers, donc pas très pratique pour trouver ce dont on a besoin ?

Est il possible de passer en mode plein écran pour ne plus avoir la colonne de gauche dans filebrowser ?

Merci


----------



## MiWii (11 Août 2013)

Pour creer un nouveau dossier, il faut appuyer sur la petite flêche en bas, et plusieurs options sont proposées, dont "creer un nouveau dossier".

Pour mettre les documents en plein ecran, il faut selectionner le parametrage dans les reglages, mais chez moi ça ne fonctionne qu'en mode portrait j'ai l'impression (je ne suis pas allée chercher pourquoi). 

Idem, pour ne plus voir apparaitre la barre de gauche, il faut se mettre en mode portrait.


----------



## bertol65 (11 Août 2013)

Ok merci


----------



## bertol65 (21 Septembre 2013)

Nouveau souci avec iusbport ! Tout fonctionnait correctement, mais je viens de passer sur iOS 7 et là je n'arrive plus à accéder à iusbport avec Safari !
Une solution ?
Merci.


----------

